# Obtaining all the furniture with all the the color variations



## Pomme (May 22, 2020)

Hi !
Do you know if it's possible to obtain all the furniture with all the the color variations when playing solo ? (no trade or exchange) . Except the Nook Miles items of course.

Thanks !


----------



## Skunk (May 22, 2020)

Hi hi, I think it might be possible, but it will take a very very long time. You will sometimes get other color variations from balloons, trees and villager gifts!


----------



## Pomme (May 22, 2020)

Skunk said:


> Hi hi, I think it might be possible, but it will take a very very long time. You will sometimes get other color variations from balloons, trees and villager gifts!



Thank you for your reply.

Do you know if all the color variations of an item can be found in the Nook's shop ?


----------



## Skunk (May 22, 2020)

Pomme said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Do you know if all the color variations of an item can be found in the Nook's shop ?


I am not sure, honestly! I _usually_ _always_ see the same colors in mine ( I TT a lot to check my furniture rotations)! 
But there may have been a few times another color has appeared? Most of the random color variations I've gotten from solo play have been from those ways I mentioned above ^^
But I have mostly had to trade online for the colors I wanted :[


----------



## mirukushake (May 22, 2020)

I have a feeling (some?) furniture variations in Nook's are limited per island the way the Nook Miles items are, and you can only get other variations from other methods, but I have no data to back this up. Might be interesting to do an experiment.


----------



## WolfyWolf (May 22, 2020)

I time travel a ton and I've honestly never seen a different variation from what mine is (ie red imperial, blue cute sets). Everything else was coming from balloons or other peoples'. Redd's was also a blessing because those are always variations.


----------



## Fye (May 22, 2020)

mirukushake said:


> I have a feeling (some?) furniture variations in Nook's are limited per island the way the Nook Miles items are, and you can only get other variations from other methods, but I have no data to back this up. Might be interesting to do an experiment.


Agreed, I see the same variants way too often for it to be a coincidence. I've seen the rainbow swirl at least 4 times now and never any of the others, and I only get cream colored diner furniture

though redd has different ones


----------



## Skunk (May 22, 2020)

WolfyWolf said:


> I time travel a ton and I've honestly never seen a different variation from what mine is (ie red imperial, blue cute sets). Everything else was coming from balloons or other peoples'. Redd's was also a blessing because those are always variations.


Oh yeah, Redd's stuff will also be a way to get other colors, but I never seen him show up except once so LOL?


----------



## sdw4527 (May 22, 2020)

Pretty sure you can only get 1 color variant for a furniture item at Nook's. Ninji (dataminer) even alluded to this in one of his comments on twitter regarding Redd. Unfortunately, it's really hard to complete the catalog without trading. Relying on balloons, villager gifts, tree furniture, and Redd to get other variants is going to be really rough.


----------



## brockbrock (May 22, 2020)

Technically I think you can but it could take years. I've gotten a few different color variations from balloons (naturally none of them were the ones I had wanted) but it has been far and few between them. I think trading with people is definitely the right way to go.


----------



## tajikey (May 22, 2020)

Yeah, but it'll take forever! Technically you could friend someone with a full catalog, and they could mail you two items a day, but I guess that's not solo.


----------



## Pomme (May 22, 2020)

Thank you for your replies.

I had color variations in nook shop : the antique mini table for example, was sold in 2 colors in my shop. 
So i wonder if it's possible to have all the colors sold in the same shop.
One color will be more sold than the others ?


----------



## Skunk (May 22, 2020)

Pomme said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> I had color variations in nook shop : the antique mini table for example, was sold in 2 colors in my shop.
> So i wonder if it's possible to have all the colors sold in the same shop.
> One color will be more sold than the others ?


I think this is the case, where one variation is way way more likely to show up! :0 good luck!


----------



## sdw4527 (May 22, 2020)

Pomme said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> I had color variations in nook shop : the antique mini table for example, was sold in 2 colors in my shop.
> So i wonder if it's possible to have all the colors sold in the same shop.
> One color will be more sold than the others ?



Sounds likely to me. There’s definitely variants that are very common for your specific island. For me, it’s black for the antique set and red for the imperial.


----------



## Bioness (May 22, 2020)

Pomme said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> I had color variations in nook shop : the antique mini table for example, was sold in 2 colors in my shop.
> So i wonder if it's possible to have all the colors sold in the same shop.
> One color will be more sold than the others ?



Are you sure you had the color variation and didn't find one in a balloon or from a tree? From what I've read the items sold in Nook's Cranny are always the same color.


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 22, 2020)

I feel like from my experience the miscellaneous items are always the same variants for me, but the larger items I get a lot of different variants for some reason.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 22, 2020)

In my experience, you can, you can earn a whole catalog, as I did this in NL, it just takes a really long time!
I haven't earned the whole catalog in NH, but I am also using the help of other people by trading and when people leave me tips.
I think due to the color variations in NH, it would just be much simpler to trade with other people..
or even better, participate in cataloging parties!


----------

